# Dog food recipe help!



## Suzi

Okay I found these two recipes and I figure I could make food for under $3.00 a day for the sisters. I would appreciate it if anyone knows if these recipes are good ones. I'm leaning towards the chicken one because I don't think Zoey likes hamburger. Their diet has been mostly chicken and lamb.

Dog food recipe that is designed to be simple to make and healthy for your dog.

NOTE: In an effort to simplify the dog food recipe I have incorporated the use of supplements. Without the supplements the dog food recipe would need an additional 10 to 20 ingredients. Unfortunately, our current agricultural practices yield foods with a fraction of the nutrient content of wild counterparts.
That said; this dog food recipe is deficient without the two supplements that are essential to the recipe: Dinovite supplement and LickOchops omega fatty acid supplement. Feeding this recipe without the supplements will result in multiple nutritional deficiency diseases.
Purchase the dog supplements needed for this dog food recipe.
Click here to view Dinovite dog supplement. Feed 1 tablespoon of Dinovite with each cup of dog food.
Click here to view Lickochops omega fatty acid dog supplement.
It is important to add these supplements to this dog food recipe. Adding the supplements will prevent it from being nutrient deficient.
Easy Cooked Dog Food Recipe Ingredients:
10 lbs. of raw ground beef
18 eggs including the shells (the egg shells supply digestible calcium to your dog. Yes, studies have proved that the calcium in egg shell is highly absorbable.)
5 cups uncooked white rice (The rice will need to be thoroughly cooked before making this recipe. I believe the five cups will yield approximately 15 cups cooked rice. Use white rice not brown because it is more easily digested by your dog.)
1 tube of LickOchops omega fatty acid supplement (This supplies important omega 3 & 6 fatty acids in a 1 to 4 ratio, this is good! It also contains natural source vitamin E.) Click here for this supplement.
Dinovite dog supplement (This supplies a host of vitamins, minerals, digestive enzymes, zinc and live direct fed microbials. Dinovite also has a nutritious plant component in the “Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate” that replicates the partially digested plant matter of herbivores. All great stuff!) Click here for this supplement. I use 1 tablespoon of Dinovite per cup of dog food. In the video I show the Dinovite Liquid but now I use the powder because Dinovite has discontinued production of the “Dinovite liquid” in the single serve packets.
Easy Cooked Dog Food Recipe Yield: Approximately 48 cups of dog food.
This dog food recipe can be halved or doubled to accommodate the size of your dog or for multi-dog households. Do not feed this dog food recipe without the Dinovite and LickOchops dog supplements as it will cause this dog food recipe to be deficient. Cooked Chicken and Rice Dog Food Recipe Ingredients:
10 lbs. of chicken leg and thigh quarters
18 eggs including the shells (the egg shells supply digestible calcium to your dog. Yes, studies have proved that the calcium in egg shell is highly absorbable.)
5 cups uncooked white rice (The rice will need to be thoroughly cooked before making this recipe. I believe the five cups will yield approximately 10-15 cups cooked rice. Use white rice not brown because it is more easily digested by your dog.)
1 tube of Supromega fish oil with natural vitamin E. (This supplies important omega 3 fatty acids , this is good! It also contains natural source vitamin E.) Click here for this supplement.
Dinovite dog supplement (This supplies a host of vitamins, minerals, digestive enzymes, zinc and live direct fed microbials. Dinovite also has a nutritious plant component in the “Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate” that replicates the partially digested plant matter of herbivores. All great stuff!) Click here for this supplement.
Cooked Chicken and Rice Dog Food Recipe Yield: Approximately 32-35 cups of dog food.
This dog food recipe can be halved or doubled to accommodate the size of your dog or for multi-dog households. Do not feed this dog food recipe without the Dinovite and Supromega dog supplements as it will cause this dog food recipe to be deficient.
Directions for cooked chicken and rice dog food recipe:
Preheat oven to 400 F
In multiple pans or a large roaster bake 10 pounds of chicken leg and thigh quarters at 400 F for 1 hour.
Allow chicken to cool.
Debone the chicken. Try to save the cartilage off the bones plus all juices. (You can save the bones and make a bone stock)
Pour meat, cartilage and juice in a large mixing pan.
Add the cooled cooked white rice. Approximately 10 cups.
Add 18 crushed hardboiled eggs with shells. If you are concerned about the size and sharpness of the egg shell then blend them in a blender or food processor.
Add one tube of Supromega fish oil and 1-2 cups of Dinovite. Mix well and completely with your hands until all the ingredients are thoroughly combined.
Place the finished dog food recipe in resealable storage containers and store in freezer




Directions for easy cooked dog food recipe:
In a very large pan add the 10 pounds ground beef.
Add the cooled cooked white rice.
Blend 18 eggs in a blender with shells then ad to mix.
Mix well and completely with your hands until all the ingredients are thoroughly combined.
Make about 6 or seven meat loafs and set on pans.
Preheat oven to 350 F.
Cook meat loafs for about 1 hour or until done.
To watch the easy cooked dog food recipe video directions click here.

Storing your Easy Cooked Dog Food:
Place 2-3 days worth of the dog food recipe in zip lock bags or plastic freezer containers. Store them in your freezer.
I personally prefer the freezer containers because they are easy to fill, thaw and serve. There is never any mess. I take one out and let it thaw on my counter. Feed my dogs and store the unused portion in my refrigerator. When it’s empty I wash it and it is ready for the next batch. Mix up some more of the easy cooked dog food recipe and I’m ready to go. It works well.
NOTE: Remember you are handling raw meat so use common sense when making this dog food recipe. Use the same precautions you would use when handling raw meat for your family.


Serving Size for your “Easy Cooked Dog Food Recipe”:
*Special note: These are general guidelines, we are not trying to land a man on Mars. If your dog is losing a little weight and this is not desired, increase the amount you are feeding. If your dog is gaining weight on the serving size then cut back a little. In short, adjust the serving size depending on your dog’s age, weight and activity level.
10 lb. dog – 1/2 cup cooked dog food daily + 1/2 tsp Lickochops + 1/2 tbs Dinovite
20 lb. dog – 1 cup cooked dog food daily + 1 tsp Lickochops + 1 tbs Dinovite
40 lb. dog – 2 cups cooked dog food daily + 2 tsp Lickochops + 2 tbs Dinovite
60 lb. dog - 3 cups cooked dog food daily + 3 tsp Lickochops + 3 tbs Dinovite
80 lb. dog – 3 1/2–4 cups cooked dog food daily +3 1/2 tsp Lickochops + 3 1/2 tbs Dinovite
*Special Note: 

*Special Note: If you add the supplements to the whole batch when making the dog food recipe it is not necessary with each serving. Use whichever method you find easier.


----------



## davetgabby

yeah Suzi, may I ask where you got these from.? I think I found where. I'll get you an opinion, from Sabine, but obviously they are selling these two suppliments.


----------



## Suzi

davetgabby said:


> yeah Suzi, may I ask where you got these from.? I think I found where. I'll get you an opinion, from Sabine, but obviously they are selling these two suppliments.


 Hi Dave, its called

http://homemadedogfood.com/?gclid=CKn0qdzuz7UCFYFxQgodUwsAgg
That would be nice of you to find out. If I had extra money I would diffidently give Sabine my business. I'm very nervous of not knowing the proper nutritional needs. I was thinking the same thing about the supplements. I also think right now the food I'm feeding is not that great Its new to me and Called California natural pure and simple. It doesn't have any veggies or fruit ect. I trusted the sales person at a holistic feed store. I have no idea if such a simple mix is good or not.:ranger:


----------



## davetgabby

yeah I'll let you know Suzi, but nowhere on that site or the site that sells the suppliments do I see anyone qualified as a registered nutritionist.


----------



## TilliesMom

ya, Suzi don't go this alone, if you are serious about home cooking go through Sabine, it's the only way to KNOW you are meeting all of thier needs and health issues don't pop up years down the road because of too much or too little of specific nutrients... just my thoughts.


----------



## Thumper

I would limit the white rice, I used to feed it to Gucci but then I read an article about the higher natural arsenic levels and I switched her to Israeli couscous/ the round little white couscous or we do oat bran sometimes or quinoa or oats, occasional rice, but not everyday..google and read a few articles 'arsenic in rice' and there are tips how to remove excess...she really likes couscous.

Right now we are doing the cornucopia supplements

http://www.cornucopiapetfoods.com/products/products/3-pet-supplements

altering with the 'only natural pet' supplements;

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/searc...=21028909739&gclid=CIeGutjT0bUCFQZV4AodrkEAYA

I like to alter them, I guess I feel like I'm covering a broader spectrum by using different ones. You can also add some natural healthy oils, Coconut oil has been a hit, and she'll drink wee bits of coconut water a few times a week: Here is a good article:

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/

and occasional olive oil:

http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/dog-health-diet-olive-oil

of course, fish oils are good, too, i usually have to give those via supplement because she won't eat the oil on her food, or I will make her fresh salmon once in a blue moon 

If you are going to go this route, don't marry a single recipe and supplement, try to cover all the basis of nutritional needs and you may find that they prefer lamb to chicken or beef or buffalo, etc. The best laid plans may need to tweaking..

Kara


----------



## Suzi

Thanks Kara I think I need to eat less so I can afford all the dogie supplements:


----------



## Tuss

sounds very sketchy to me. sounds like the recipe is basically just someone trying to sell these suppliments. I think you'd be better off with commercial dry dog food than this recipe. Who knows what's really in these suppliments. Not really home made if you just cooking chicken and rice and adding a tube of "who knows what" to it!


----------



## Missy

California Naturals is not a bad brand. Not as good as home made. But I wouldn't go it alone... Are the sisters allergic? Cause cal natural is a hyper allergenic blend?


----------



## Thumper

Tuss said:


> sounds very sketchy to me. sounds like the recipe is basically just someone trying to sell these suppliments. I think you'd be better off with commercial dry dog food than this recipe. Who knows what's really in these suppliments. Not really home made if you just cooking chicken and rice and adding a tube of "who knows what" to it!


The dry dog food industry adds basically the same supplements, dry dog food is basically like a frito or cheerio with vitamins/nutrients cooked into it. The goal with home cooking is to really provide as many natural vitamins and minerals as possible, through fresh food, but its harder to feed dogs the broad variety that humans eat, I wouldn't feed Gucci a fruit salad, though it'd be very healthy, she'd have diarrhea for days, lol if she'd even eat it (I'm guessing not)

I've been doing the homecooked route for 6 years and have done alot of research and learned from many other people who do it and I have to say, my dog is healthier than some of my friend's traditionally dry food fed dogs, no skin problems, no health problems, healthy hair, eyes, teeth, skin..it has been a positive experience for us, but it isn't for everyone, there is alot more work involved and it isn't cheaper.



> Thanks Kara I think I need to eat less so I can afford all the dogie supplements:


I know, right? Sign up for that website (only natural pet) and they will give you coupons or emails on sales/ specials and buy it when its on sale w/ free shipping. I find it lasts a long time since they are smaller dogs, you can even buy the capsule type for larger dogs and sprinkle a portion from the capsule, as far as probiotics, they sell basically the same thing for humans as they do dogs, so you may find a better 'human' deal at whole foods.

One thing, it takes them a month or so to limit down their water intake and for the stools to get back to normal, when you first start fresh food, they are still drinking enough to digest hard/dry food and now they get water from food, I noticed about 3-4 weeks into it, her water intake had dropped to compensate for the wet food and the stools got back to normal, a lot of peopel think the food isn't setting well with them and stop w/o considering the adjustment period from dry to wet..

Kara


----------



## Suzi

Missy said:


> California Naturals is not a bad brand. Not as good as home made. But I wouldn't go it alone... Are the sisters allergic? Cause cal natural is a hyper allergenic blend?


 I had been feeding wellness and my holistic pet stores have stopped caring it because of all the recalls. I then switched to Earthborn a lamb based. The owner said its the same as wellness.Their poo got small and not one piece. So I bought a bag of wellness and mixed it and they did good.Then after I used that up I tried earth born chicken still bad small hard poos. I went to a third store to get wellness and they stopped carrying it. I told her that Zoey doesn't do well on Acanna ( I tried that for over 6 mo) And their poos were bad on Earthborn and she recommended the California natural . She said all that other stuff is just for the human and dogs don't need it.I left really not trusting what she was saying. They adjusted to the food very fast their poos are good but I'm I'm leery of the simple ingredients. 
I got some good advice and that is to just cut back some on the dry and add goodies. My goal is both to give them a better diet and to have them gobble up their breakfast before I leave for work. They only eat when I'm home and they have been eating in the middle of the night. I added a soft boiled egg yesterday and today and they ate it really fast. They have been used to just free eating. My friend came over and fed them at 5 but the food was still their at 9 when I got home. They did eat before bed and we didn't have middle of the night poos! I didn't add anything to the second meal.
Do any of you guys feed just once a day?
Kara eventually I want to feed like you do my simple diet idea probably isn't a good idea. I don't want to load them up with too much protein but they sure love their half egg so far!


----------



## Suzi

With a little help from a friend I have decided to just add different things to the sisters dry food. So far it has worked fro the morning meal to just add half soft boiled egg each. They eat their whole breakfast in 5 min! I had been just keeping their food bowl out all day and let them eat when ever they wanted. The problem was that they don't eat if I'm not around and they were eating dinner in the middle of the night. Now they are eating twice a day and not pooping in the middle of the night. I was told to just take some of the dry away and add other stuff. That way I don't have to be worried about buying all the supplements. I found this information on the internet and it basically the same as what Missy told me.
Whole Dog Journal readers have learned how to identify the best commercial foods when they shop for their dogs. But whether you feed dry kibble or canned food, even the best commercial diets can be improved with the addition of appropriate fresh foods.

Keep the following things in mind when adding fresh foods to your dog's diet. Decrease the amount of commercial food your dog gets, so that you don't increase the total number of calories you feed your dog, which can lead to unhealthy weight gain. Limit the amount of fresh food you add to about 25 percent of total calories consumed; if you want to feed more than that, you need to be careful to feed an appropriate variety of foods in order to keep the diet complete and balanced.

Here are some of the best foods you can add to your dog's diet:

1. Eggs: Few foods can beat the nutritional impact of eggs, with their combination of high-quality protein and fat along with a wide variety of vitamins and minerals. Eggs are inexpensive and easy to feed, too. Egg whites are more easily digested when cooked, while yolks retain more of their nutritional value if fed raw. Most dogs have no trouble with bacteria in raw eggs, but it's fine to feed soft-cooked, hard-cooked, or scrambled eggs.

A large egg provides about 70 calories; this amount is fine for medium-sized and larger dogs, but smaller dogs would do better with half an egg daily, or one egg every other day, with meals reduced proportionately.

Do not include the shell when you feed eggs, as the shells contain far more calcium than your dog needs. Too much calcium can be harmful to large-breed puppies, and also binds other minerals, making them less available to your dog.

2. Yogurt: A natural source of probiotics, yogurt is another food that is inexpensive and easy to feed. Stick to low-fat or nonfat plain yogurt, as your dog doesn't need the sugar provided in the flavored varieties.

The probiotics (beneficial bacteria) in yogurt provide benefits for all dogs, but are especially good for dogs with digestive problems. Use yogurt with live and active cultures. Varieties that contain more than just Lactobacillus acidophilus may provide additional benefits to the digestive tract.
Low-fat yogurt has less than 20 calories per ounce, so even small dogs can enjoy a spoonful without concern about reducing food portions.

3. Sardines: Fish supply omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA that are good for the skin and coat. In addition, they help regulate the immune system and reduce inflammation, and so can be helpful for dogs with allergies, arthritis, and autoimmune disease. DHA is also good for brain health, which can benefit both puppies and senior dogs.

One small canned sardine provides about 25 calories and 175 mg omega-3 fatty acids, a good amount for a small dog (20 pounds or less). Give larger dogs proportionately more. Use sardines packed in water (not oil). Feed soon after opening so the fatty acids are still fresh.

Other canned fish options, especially for larger dogs, include jack mackerel and pink salmon.

4. Vegetables and fruits: Berries, especially blueberries, are packed with antioxidants. Other good fruits to feed include bananas, apples, and melon; some dogs even like citrus. Don't feed the pits, and avoid grapes and raisins, which can cause kidney failure when eaten in large quantities.

Leafy green veggies are a much better choice than starchy foods such as grains and potatoes. Vegetables are more nutritious when fed cooked, but raw veggies, such as carrots, zucchini slices, and even frozen peas, make great low-calorie snacks. Non-starchy vegetables can also be included in your dog's meals to increase the quantity you feed without adding significant calories. Cruciferous veggies, such as broccoli, are especially nutritious, but watch out: too much can cause gas.

5. Healthy leftovers: I know that pet food companies and often veterinarians discourage giving leftovers to dogs, but as long as you stick to healthy foods and limit portions, there is no harm in sharing your meals with your dogs. Feed the same foods you eat yourself, such as meat and vegetables, not fatty scraps that lead to weight gain and have little nutritional value. Keep amounts small, or reduce meal size to accommodate the extra calories.

It's easy to overdo leftovers, particularly with small dogs; I learned this the hard way when my 11-pound Norwich Terrier, Ella, began gaining weight. Extra calories add up fast with our little guys, so keep portions small!


----------



## Thumper

Sounds like you are on the right track!

Look into chia seeds, hemp seeds, sunflower seeds, flax seeds..all healthy antioxidant benefits, I put them in my smoothies, but for dogs you need very VERY little like a mini pinch or else it may give them the gassy belly, high in fiber..

http://www.gooddogfoodcompany.com/archives/126-the-incredible-health-benefits-of-chia-seeds

they are also good for their coats, I have noticed a nicer coat and less matting, silkier..

http://www.purehealingfoods.com/chiaFAQ.php

Kara


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> With a little help from a friend I have decided to just add different things to the sisters dry food. So far it has worked fro the morning meal to just add half soft boiled egg each. They eat their whole breakfast in 5 min! I had been just keeping their food bowl out all day and let them eat when ever they wanted. The problem was that they don't eat if I'm not around and they were eating dinner in the middle of the night. Now they are eating twice a day and not pooping in the middle of the night. I was told to just take some of the dry away and add other stuff. That way I don't have to be worried about buying all the supplements. I found this information on the internet and it basically the same as what Missy told me.


This is pretty much what I do with Kodi too. His regular "dog food" is Natural Balance Organic, but he gets lots of training treats that are good, healthy, fresh cooked lean meat, a portion of whatever veggies or fruit we happen to be eating, and he shares scrambled eggs with us several times per week. (I don't think he gets even a half an egg at a time)

I'd be careful of too much fish other than white fish... especially canned tuna, salmon, etc. We already know there is too much mercury in it for humans to eat with any regularity. I'm sure a bit here and there wouldn't hurt, but I wouldn't make canned fish part of their regular diet.

Kodi loves blueberries so much that when we did the foundation plantings around our addition, we planted three blueberry bushes just for him!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

Thanks you guys.


----------

